# Quality of custom transfer companies



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

I am new to the business, and my first custom transfers I got were from Booz warehouse. Not knowing any better, I contracted a 400.00 job the first time out. I delivered the shirts and felt pretty happy until 3 days later they called and wanted a total refund because all of the designs peeled off in the wash. After washing them myself, I found they did peel, and I was devastated. I was ready to quit, but decided to try another company. I had the files copied by the Vector Dr. who is wonderful and inexpensive and decided to give F&M a try. Courtney was very nice and helpful and I received my transfers today. I gave them a shot and what a difference! The product is wonderful. It peels like butter and the quality is 100 times superior to booz. If anyone is considering custom transfers, give F&M a call. I would never waste my money again on Booz. I also found Springhill transfers to not peel very well. Proworld is much superior also.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback on Boo-Z. I've never used them but good to know about your experince.

Sorry you had to go through that on your first order but you've choosen a great company in F&M. You are right, there transfers "peel like butter"...I've used them for many different jobs and have never had a problem with their product.

I did have a similar incident where I had to redo all of a $300+ order using the F&M Freedom transfers but it was because the larger designs (10" x 10" with alot of coverage) feel a bit thick and plasticy. This is just a limitation of the process not a reflection of the product quality. Anyway, neither I or the customer liked the feel so we redid them on our new DTG. Lesson learned and you move on. 

Hang in there....it won't be like the first job most of the time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Ace Transfer Company. I have had good luck with their product. .....JB


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

I just tried to call them to get the direction for transfer again, no answer... Hymm, I wonder....

Ace Transfer all the way.


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's always much easier to learn from someone elses mistakes....thanks for sharing!


----------



## cachicklet (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if Boo-Z is still up and running? I purchased my first set of transfers from them about a month ago.. so far now bad feedback from the buyers, but it was a one day shirt thing so I don't think they cared if it peeled off. I liked that it was simple to send them my artwork and they arrived very quickly. 
Now I am trying to purchase some more, but they do not answer their emails.. and the phone number is disconnected!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Wholesale t-shirt supplies, Wholesale Heat Transfers, t-shirts, T-shirt Printing, Heat Press Machine Supplier.

Says their phones are under maintenance by the phone company. *shrug* I've never heard of such of thing, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I use Ace Transfer Company. I have had good luck with their product. .....JB


 My good friend JB recommended them to me 2 years ago and now they are all I use.. Lou


----------



## cachicklet (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks. They did not respond to my email or phone calls. I will try someone else for my next job!

Thanks again!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cachicklet said:


> Thanks. They did not respond to my email or phone calls. I will try someone else for my next job!
> 
> Thanks again!


ACE?? I know the owner. If you send me your phone number (email) I will have them call you. They usually have a person on the phone.


----------



## cachicklet (Oct 5, 2008)

No Lou, sorry, I meant Boo-Z _NOT_ ACE. I will look into ACE for my next job though!!

Thanks for the info!

Nicole


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cachicklet said:


> No Lou, sorry, I meant Boo-Z _NOT_ ACE. I will look into ACE for my next job though!!
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Nicole


Good. I think you will be happy with their service. I also recommend Transfer Express and First-Edition.


----------

